# Antrectomy WITHOUT anastomosis



## draiser66 (Apr 4, 2013)

I could really use some help.  My surgeon performed an antrectomy (partial, distal gastrectomy) and vagotomy but did not perform a gastrojejunostomy.  On a subsequent day, the patient was taken back to the OR and a gastrojejunostomy was performed without vagotomy.  Would it be appropriate to code 43632-52 and 43635 for the first surgery and then 43632-58 for the 2nd surgery?  Or would you use 43820 for the 2nd surgery?  Still struggling with how to code the 1st surgery.  To make matters even more complicated, a 3rd surgery was performed to close the wound.  I was thinking 49002-58 for this. Thanks!


----------

